# IMDC Class of 2021!



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey Guys and Gals!
Just paid the fee today and hopefully I will be attending IMDC for the next 5 years to my MBBS-hood:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye: Going to travel there from Wah Cantt (if I don't get a flat or something for myself). 
So, what about you guys (or gals)? 
It would be great to know the people I hope to see in the class. 

So what you waitin' for? Ain't no time like the present! Speak up!


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

So finally there is a thread. :thumbsup: Paid fee for 2021. Ready to meet new people and study MBBS in one of the good college. 
I wonder would they provide transport from Wah Cantt to college?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> So finally there is a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You from Wah boy? Where? 
They will discuss transport and books etc. on the orientation. 


Any thing you want to know, ask on this thread. I know almost as much as can be known.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Info Heads Up:

Classes start in January.
Orientation is 2-3 days before classes start. 
Books and transport etc will be available at 'stalls' on orientation day for you to buy, according to college. Bring lots of money.


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> You from Wah boy? Where?
> They will discuss transport and books etc. on the orientation.
> 
> 
> Any thing you want to know, ask on this thread. I know almost as much as can be known.



Haha No I am not Wah boy. I was just wondering for you. Thanks for updates.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > You from Wah boy? Where?
> ...


No problem man!


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Have IMDC started calling for foreign seats or are they only going through local seats?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Have IMDC started calling for foreign seats or are they only going through local seats?


From my knowledge, only local now.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Is there no one else? I got to know that quite a few people from Wah are going...


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

Those who had not get interview call are rejected by imdc ...plz clear my confusion..


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hussainraza1499 said:


> Those who had not get interview call are rejected by imdc ...plz clear my confusion..


What's your merit?


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

69% with (10% metric ,40% fsc ,50% test)


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't know. Yesterday was the last day for first merit list, they will call for second one soon.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

There seems to be a considerable amount of people from Wah. 
Let the stalking began!!


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

Do you have any idea that is imdc included 12.5% of interview in aggregate....
Or they just calculate 50% of nts test.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hussainraza1499 said:


> Do you have any idea that is imdc included 12.5% of interview in aggregate....
> Or they just calculate 50% of nts test.


I think it has a set percentage of Interview. I will check.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hussainraza1499 said:


> Do you have any idea that is imdc included 12.5% of interview in aggregate....
> Or they just calculate 50% of nts test.


I think they have 15%. But they haven't mentioned it.


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

So IMDC called today and also sent an email to all students. 
They are asking all to report to college on 1st Dec at 10 AM. 
Does someone have any idea what's it all about?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> So IMDC called today and also sent an email to all students.
> They are asking all to report to college on 1st Dec at 10 AM.
> Does someone have any idea what's it all about?


Yup, it is about some 'student awareness orientation' or something. The principal wants to talk to the students.


----------



## Euphorian angel (Nov 29, 2016)

Have all the students been selected for IMDC for this session ?


Asad3497 said:


> samboy1231 said:
> 
> 
> > So IMDC called today and also sent an email to all students.
> ...


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Euphorian angel said:


> Have all the students been selected for IMDC for this session ?
> 
> 
> Asad3497 said:
> ...


I think so. They wouldn't be calling them before other wise.


----------



## Abdullah Awan (Sep 16, 2016)

So going there tomorrow is necessary?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Abdullah Awan said:


> So going there tomorrow is necessary?


Yes. It is probably to ask and tell the students about the curriculum, to be ready for classes, about whether they want to go to another college and about the commencement of classes. 
I think the classes start in January. Let's hope so that they start then, so all this PMDC shi* gets resolved and we can start classes with proper roll numbers. My college roll number is 5.
What about you guys?


----------



## Abdullah Awan (Sep 16, 2016)

Well i called them and said that i cant come tomorrow so they asked me my name and then told me that i can attend the second orientation which will be on 31st December and told me that the classes are starting from January


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Abdullah Awan said:


> Well i called them and said that i cant come tomorrow so they asked me my name and then told me that i can attend the second orientation which will be on 31st December and told me that the classes are starting from January


I know. They said the same when I asked them about an emergency. Don't worry man, I am going and will give a recap. Batch mates and all.(if you decide to come here that is)


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Abdullah Awan said:
> 
> 
> > So going there tomorrow is necessary?
> ...



Looking forward to meet you tomorrow roll no 5. :joy:


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Abdullah Awan said:
> ...


Yeah, I also look forward to meet you Sam. Hope I get to meet BumbleBee.:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Just arrived from the orientation. 
I will be writing a full recap for you guys here. 
Please no body give spoilers;-)
I will rest and then have a FULL RECAP till tonight.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

If anyone want it that is...


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> If anyone want it that is...


Yes please


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

And this is Roll No. 5 reporting live from his couch about today morning's events!

Bear with me and don't interrupt until I end. I will do it in short segments for easier reading. 

Here we go!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

I entered the college and in front of the nursing hospital there were two tables, one for MBBS and one for BDS. 
I signed my attendance and went to Hall V as Group A. Waited in the hall until my group was called.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

There were 4 groups, A, B, C and D. 
We were called upstairs for the orientation. 
Once everyone was settled they gave us a sheet to sign first. It was titled 'Admission Declaration'.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

It was something along this:

'I _____, S/D/O ________, hereby declare that my admission has been done in behalf on my Merit through a proper Merit List, through complete honesty, to the best of my knowledge and belief. I also declare that in the unfortunate case that SAZBMU or PM&DC decides to cancel my admission, on solid ground, I shall take full responsibility and shall accept the decision without any ramifications intended towards any of the institutions above.

Deponent
CNIC No. '


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

There was of course a lot of speculation and murmers around but soon everyone signed and the papers were collected. 
Then, the principal and vice principal gave speeches. 
In a summary, they told us that Modular system would be applied from our batch most probably, though final decision was only SZABMU's. They then told us about the new teaching hospital, which was awesome. 
Then there were 2 videos. The first showed Labs and academics and the second about events (they have a lot of events like Convocations, Dinner Nights, Musical Nights, Sports Day, Debates, Talent Days, etc.) All showed things that were pretty awesome but they were not confirmed. 
However, the real blow and reason for the quick summon for today came and struck like Hulk at light speed at the density of a black hole.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

It was the Chairman. He came and, in short, told us that PMDC was being a bitc* and had ordered all admissions cancelled. He said he wasn't allowing that and wanted us by his side and our support if shi* hit the fan. 
Anyways, he also told us that he had asked PMDC to accept the students already in and then send the rest which they could choose. But gist of the story, time to worry. 
The reason for our summon was this. 
He said a main and proper orientation would be done and the classes would start either a bit ahead of mid of December or most probably in January.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

So then there were refreshments and a tour. The tour showed that the college is AWESOME. IT IS AWESOME. PERFECTLY WHAT I DREAMT. YYYYEESSSSS!




But time to start worrying and praying for both that PMDC finally gets rid of whatever is stuck in their anus and clogs their bowels so they can quit acting like bitc*es in heat. And that the classes start in January so I can get time. 


No. 5 over and out. Let the questions flow in. DO NOT PM ME, LET OTHERS BENEFIT FROM YOUR CURIOSITY!


----------



## Abdullah Awan (Sep 16, 2016)

So the people that didn't sign the declaration are in more trouble?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Abdullah Awan said:


> So the people that didn't sign the declaration are in more trouble?


You informed, you are safe. It was for PMDC, showing that the students are here and that the classes are started 
(though they haven't). Though yes, those who went absent without informing are in deep poo.


----------



## Abdullah Awan (Sep 16, 2016)

Well none the less i'm still gonna go to the college tomorrow and clear my position you know just in case


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

As Asad guy elaborated the whole scenario, I don't think there is something to add in it. 
The College hospital was outclass! 
Everything about it was cool and perfect! 
The college was way more better than expectations. 
Let's hope now that we don't get PMDC shi* splashed on it.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> As Asad guy elaborated the whole scenario, I don't think there is something to add in it.
> The College hospital was outclass!
> Everything about it was cool and perfect!
> The college was way more better than expectations.
> Let's hope now that we don't get PMDC shi* splashed on it.


You MBBS too?


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you Asad3497 for an awesome response yet again 
As for IMDC, when I went for an interview, since I had a humanities equivalence (did biology,chemistry and mathematics in A levels) I was told to get an NOC from pmdc (clearing me for studies) when they knew that there was a stay order against them and pmdc could not issue any documents, which is a bit ridiculous but whatever as long as everything is solved hopefully InshAllah, It will be fine.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Thank you Asad3497 for an awesome response yet again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that happens. Even if they did allow you, PMDC would still demand NOC before granting you a register number.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

PMDC has been thrashed and spanked by Grandma High Court! 

Speak up now! Who else is in IMDC MBBS?


----------



## Amen97 (Dec 6, 2016)

I am!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Amen97 said:


> I am!


Another person! Something about yourself? School? Background? Something to identify you when we meet at the commencement of classes? 
That is if you feel comfortable.


----------



## Amen97 (Dec 6, 2016)

I happen to be a 19 year old boring teenager. I graduated from The city school (CCI) and my roll number is 4. That's all I've got!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Amen97 said:


> I happen to be a 19 year old boring teenager. I graduated from The city school (CCI) and my roll number is 4. That's all I've got!


Hey!
I am 5! Good to know. That's enough as it is. See you hopefully in January!


----------



## Bukhari7 (Dec 9, 2016)

Well.. Heya people! Been thinkin of registering here for a long time. kar hi dia akhir 
so, i'll be joining imdc class of 2021 (hopefully). See ya in jan i guess


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Bukhari7 said:


> Well.. Heya people! Been thinkin of registering here for a long time. kar hi dia akhir
> so, i'll be joining imdc class of 2021 (hopefully). See ya in jan i guess



Any info about yourself you would like to share?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

http://www.szabmu.edu.pk/news.php?id=228

Anybody tell me what is this? I have suddenly stopped breathing. Please help me attain breathibility again.


----------



## Bukhari7 (Dec 9, 2016)

What the..?! Anybody called them? this is preposterous! And they never answer their phone!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Bukhari7 said:


> What the..?! Anybody called them? this is preposterous! And they never answer their phone!


Exactly. Your name isn't in there I assume? Aggregate?


----------



## Bukhari7 (Dec 9, 2016)

78.6.. and yes its not there cuz i never applied through szabmu!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Bukhari7 said:


> 78.6.. and yes its not there cuz i never applied through szabmu!


I did and my name is NOT there. What the **** is going on?


----------



## Abdullah Awan (Sep 16, 2016)

Whats with the letters "A" and "E" at the last column of the list?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Abdullah Awan said:


> Whats with the letters "A" and "E" at the last column of the list?


Preference.


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

My name is on 104 but I just can't get that what's going on. Lets hope that it gets buried!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> My name is on 104 but I just can't get that what's going on. Lets hope that it gets buried!


Atleast you are lucky enough to have your name in. 
Aggregate?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

THE A-HOLES MADE HBS MY FIRST PRIORITY THEMSELVES. THE NERVE! 
I am gonna kill them on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> samboy1231 said:
> 
> 
> > My name is on 104 but I just can't get that what's going on. Lets hope that it gets buried!
> ...


77.96


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > samboy1231 said:
> ...


They put mine in HBS while I clearly wrote A for IMDC in both MBBS and A for BDS. 
THEY ARE DEAD. My spot can be in the 70s or above easily if they set the list again???


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Atleast if they are doing something, they should do it PROPERLY! This is why I said that CIP and power to PM&DC sucks. They are not worthy or responsible enough to handle this.


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

This list is not going to work. My other fellows applied and they don't even have their names in any list. 
Making merit lists for different colleges according to preferences for thousand students is the most technical chore for them. 
SZABMU just can't do it. 
They are only playing around.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> This list is not going to work. My other fellows applied and they don't even have their names in any list.
> Making merit lists for different colleges according to preferences for thousand students is the most technical chore for them.
> SZABMU just can't do it.
> They are only playing around.


Let's hope so. I will be meeting them on Tuesday.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

While half the forum is partaking in a Bull crap fest on the 5th Dec thread, anybody sensible made any head way?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Instead of going into details, since I am driving, IMDC doesn't give a rat's tooshie about this list. And they also said that the court has already told PMDC that the students who got admitted into colleges are invincible now. 
Celebrate and throw some Karma (Duas in your prayers) my way.


----------



## Bukhari7 (Dec 9, 2016)

So szabmu has removed the stupid merit list they displayed.. and all's well i guess.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Got a call. They are starting classes from Monday 19th December. Time is 09.00 A.M.


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

I got a call but couldn't talk due to network problem. 
So there will be no orientation before?


----------



## Amen97 (Dec 6, 2016)

I was told that an orientation will be held on Monday from 9-12


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> I got a call but couldn't talk due to network problem.
> So there will be no orientation before?





Amen97 said:


> I was told that an orientation will be held on Monday from 9-12


Actually, I believe it's just to show PMDC that classes have started. 
When I met them this Tuesday, they said that the college ALWAYS starts classes from January and this year would be no exception. 
They have sent book lists etc and the timing is 09.00-12.00, so this can't be proper classes.
This is most probably going to be a few days or a week long idea. According to them, these were 'orientation classes'. In short, we will find out on Monday.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

What are you guys planning on taking?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

What are you guys planning on taking tomorrow?

I will stuff an older backpack (need to buy a new one but I don't like any. Any good places in Islamabad with awesome backpacks?) with pens, pencils, a notebook, rulers, calculator, digital dictionary, etc. 
Better to hope for the best but prepare for the worst in lieu of asking for stuff on my first day.


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

I was thinking to come empty handed ?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

samboy1231 said:


> I was thinking to come empty handed ?


On the first day? I don't know. They haven't told us what they are planning to do? Maybe I will call them in the morning and ask?
But I would carry some thing even if I left it in the car, instead of going commando.


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

Exactly we do not know that what will be upto. 
I guess a notebook and pen will work though.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

So, today was awesome. 
And you need only a tiny little diary and a pen. For this week atleast. 
Oh, and a sh*tload of Money's. ? ? ? 

But it was awesome.


----------



## Abdullah Awan (Sep 16, 2016)

So what exactly happened today?
I couldn't attend due to some reason :/
And like what should i bring tomorrow?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Abdullah Awan said:


> So what exactly happened today?
> I couldn't attend due to some reason :/
> And like what should i bring tomorrow?


Again, bring a little notebook, a pen or pencil, food or water if you don't like cafès, and a sh*tload of money. 
But I know everyone who attended will agree that today was a very fun and enjoyable day. 

BTW, this week is 9.00-12.00, with 9.00-10.00 then 30 min break and then10.30-11.30 and then 30 mins for you to buy stuff from the stalls, like books etc. 
The official classes start from next week, and they will give us Coats, so don't go buying them from the stalls. First coats are on the house (or maybe college?)


----------



## Abdullah Awan (Sep 16, 2016)

So like it wont matter if i come after a day or two?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Abdullah Awan said:


> So like it wont matter if i come after a day or two?


Well, it will. 
These days are part of the mandatory attendance system, of which 75% is necessary for being allowed to sit in exams. 
Also, you are missing out on crucial info.


----------



## Bukhari7 (Dec 9, 2016)

Lets make this easier guys, we WILL be spending 5 years together. and as the MD said, "own it". So yeah, join this fb group people.
Search "IMDC class of 2021".


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Bukhari7 said:


> Lets make this easier guys, we WILL be spending 5 years together. and as the MD said, "own it". So yeah, join this fb group people.
> Search "IMDC class of 2021".


You are my savior!
I don't know how to use FB or any other social sites since I only use them for martial stuff or biology.


----------



## Bukhari7 (Dec 9, 2016)

See you on the other side then 


Asad3497 said:


> You are my savior!
> I don't know how to use FB or any other social sites since I only use them for martial stuff or biology.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

What was the last year's closing merit?


----------

